# Interessanter Bericht: Stress im Koiteich



## Ulli (12. Nov. 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

hier ein interessanter Bericht zum Thema Haltungsbedingungen in Koiteichen:

http://fishcare.de/news/latest-news/stress-im-koiteich.html

Also an alle, die im Winter die Filter abstellen: Wasserwerte checken, das Richtige füttern und viel Wasser wechseln. Die ganze Website ist sehr interessant, ich kann das Schmökern dort in den kommenden dunklen Tagen nur empfehlen! 

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## kagawa (12. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Interessanter Bericht: Stress im Koiteich*

Interessant ist es schon, aber leider zu kurz, und da fehlen schon einige Informationen


----------



## troll20 (12. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Interessanter Bericht: Stress im Koiteich*

Dann klick dich mal durch alle Seiten von http://fishcare.de/

LG René


----------



## Joerg (12. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Interessanter Bericht: Stress im Koiteich*

Hallo Ulli,

die Seiten sind sehr interessant und von einer anerkannten Koi Tierärztin geschrieben.
Die "Wasserwerte" können Temperatur, Strömung, Nitrit, Sauerstoff, CO², Spurenelemente, PH .... bedeuten.
Damit alle im passenden Bereich sind, ist schon ein wenig Aufwand nötig.


----------



## Ulli (12. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Interessanter Bericht: Stress im Koiteich*

Hallo Jörg,

ja, da hast Du Recht, Wasser ist irgendwie kompliziert. Dabei dachte ich früher immer, Wasser ist einfach und macht nur naß 

Wäre vielleicht auch mal einen Chatabend wert, wenn wir einen Top-Experten dazu finden könnten.  Ich mühe mich redlich mit meinen Tröpfchentests, aber irgendwie ist dann immer noch ein Parameter, der fehlt...  und es gibt so viele Abhängigkeiten dazwischen.

Grüße Ulli


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Interessanter Bericht: Stress im Koiteich*



troll20 schrieb:


> Dann klick dich mal durch alle Seiten von http://fishcare.de/
> 
> LG René


Interresant nur der Fischdocktor Finder....der ist wohl noch ausbaubar.


----------



## troll20 (17. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Interessanter Bericht: Stress im Koiteich*



Tottoabs schrieb:


> Interresant nur der Fischdocktor Finder....der ist wohl noch ausbaubar.



Naja so viele spezialisierte Tierärzte gibt es auch leider nicht. 
Und Mandy hat hier im Forum auch mal eine Liste erarbeitet, wenn da noch den ein oder anderen guten Tipp hat, wird der bestimmt ergänzt. 

LG Rene


----------

